# Spray foam insulation



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Who is doing it?
How do you start? Do you have to be certify?


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

dont know about that but if u search it on youtube there is some pretty cool videos....some of the spray is made from recycled plastic bottles and is formaldyhyde free


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Most likely of insulation people are certified or licensed in your state ... yes!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I live near one of the largest insulation guys in our state. He tells me that all it takes is about $80k to get one of those insulation pumping rigs on the road. Also, some knowledge of insulating is helpful.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks you guys! 


I am going to start doing some research on that.

I don't see very many of them around here(KC).


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have also heard that the insulation trade has one of the highest insurance exposure ratings.


----------



## Paint Gods (Dec 2, 2010)

The paint whisperer said:


> Thanks you guys!
> 
> 
> I am going to start doing some research on that.
> ...


Did you start spraying insulation foam? We have a way of embedding a thermal insulating, fire retardant additive into acrylic products. It takes a sprayer that can pump out elastomeric and a big spray tip. The nice thing about spraying attics is no one complains about the color (all though white reflects best for minimal lighting) Got to be careful about walking inside of attics and not to bump the AC / Heating ducts. 
We have a patent pending on our material. We Took a temperature reading on a property in Los Angeles in the summer 2008. The tile temperature was 147 degree (black roofs absorb heat) the underside of the attic on the untreated plywood was 127 degree. Within a few hours the temperature was reduced to 88 degree and after it cured and was dry the temperature settled at 96 degrees. That was a 31 degree temperature swing. The AC would start up around 10 am in the summer, now it doesn't come on until the early afternoon. 

We don't recommend painting attics in the summer afternoon because of the possibility of heat stroke. We were working on a neighbor’s property and this client was going to leave. We can spray an attic in just a few hours and our equipment was already there. It is important to keep the cold water and Gatorade coming.


----------



## brofun (Nov 11, 2011)

Dan adams, 
HOw are things going with the themal coatings? Getting any good jobs?


----------



## SeattleMold (Sep 28, 2011)

*Spray Foam*

We use the Touch /n Seal CPDS. It works great for small to medium size projects. The cost per board ft. is significantly higher than using a full spray foam truck, so we can't compete on whole house projects. But the initial investment is only a few thousand instead of $70,000.


----------



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

closed cell spray foam offers amazing insulating factor


----------

